# Final Days...



## WampumWildman (8 mo ago)

My last few hunts have been disappointing. Here in Western PA it seems that the season has come to an end. Sadly, the shrooms I've been finding recently are past their prime. In over 40 years of hardcore hunting, the latest date I've ever found a patch worth harvesting was May 14. I'm just curious if anyone else in my general area has found any fresh shrooms in the last few days. I don't want to throw in the towel but it seems we've reached the season's end.


----------



## Pan0606 (May 9, 2019)

Tuesday may 10 Lawrence county


----------

